# Cream Lab



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh bless! Let's get this poor little sweetheart home! Come on guys let's get sharing


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

That'll be a golden retriever, a bit hairy for a yellow Lab


----------

